# Mild case of rectal proloapse after neuter surgery



## Mowgli (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi All,

I am in a panic...Mowgli my 4 month old cockapoo got neutered on Tuesday. They sent him home with instructions to give him a painkiller/anti-inflamatory pill and a sedative (because of his puppy energy). I started the pills on Wed morning per their instructions and he was having normal bowel movements but appeared very thirsty. But by Thursday he was straining really hard to have a bowel movement. He did pass stool twice that day (after numerous previous attempts at straining that were futile) and the stool itself was normal, but the straining looked pretty bad to me so I called the vet and they said not to worry too much about it because things take a day or two to normalize. then this morning, again he was straining really bad and tried to go numerous times without much success. But then everytime he would sit down, some stool would smear on the floor. So I took him to the vet and after getting all cleaned up, they said that he had been straining so hard that some rectal tissue has been pushed out. They said the meds might be constipating him so to stop them and put him on only wet food mixed with pumpkin. They said if he stops straining he should be ok. But I am in a panic now. Has anyone had any experience similar to this with their pup? How long did it take for things to normalize again? I feel really bad because the neuter incision is healing well but he seems more uncomfortable because of the rectal prolapse issue.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Poor Mowgli and poor you!  Rufus and I are sending you telepathic healing thoughts. I hope it all sorts itself out very soon!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Poor Mowgli! I have never experienced this but wet food has more water in it and pumpkin is amazing so hopefully it will help him. I hope he gets better. Make sure he drinks lots of water if he is hydrated it's better for him! I hope he feels better soon...Molly and I send hugs:hug: and pray he will get better really soon


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Sorry to see Mowgli is having problems. 4 months is very young to be neutered so I wonder if his problem is also due to immature muscles not having the strength to cope with the effects of the neutering? Yes I would put him on wet food or soak his kibble in warm water. He should recover and regain his control and strength in his bottom muscles as he grows.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

How is he doing now? I know pain medication cause constipation in people so I am sure it does in dogs also. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mowgli (Nov 16, 2013)

Actually, both the breeder and the doctor said that he should be neutered between 4 and 7 months, so we went by their advice, also he had starting to lift his leg. After stopping his meds and putting him on a wet food with pumpkin diet, he was able to have a bowel movement without straining this morning, though his bottom still does not look any better than yesterday, but its no worse. But this morning, he threw up twice....it just might be the wet food/pumpkin that he is getting used to but I have left a message for his vet and waiting for her to call back. Ugh! I feel so bad for him. Atleast with the sedatives gone, he is exhibiting some of his old mischief (....trying to chew books on our bookshelf!), so he is alert. Will keep you posted. Please send good vibes our way.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Sending all possible healing wishes your way for poor little Mowgli!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Mowgli said:


> Actually, both the breeder and the doctor said that he should be neutered between 4 and 7 months, so we went by their advice, also he had starting to lift his leg. After stopping his meds and putting him on a wet food with pumpkin diet, he was able to have a bowel movement without straining this morning, though his bottom still does not look any better than yesterday, but its no worse. But this morning, he threw up twice....it just might be the wet food/pumpkin that he is getting used to but I have left a message for his vet and waiting for her to call back. Ugh! I feel so bad for him. Atleast with the sedatives gone, he is exhibiting some of his old mischief (....trying to chew books on our bookshelf!), so he is alert. Will keep you posted. Please send good vibes our way.


Mine were also altered early. I did a lot of research and agreed with my vet that it was for the best. I know there are different minds on this and that is fine but I don't want you to think you did something bad to your puppy. I am sure he will be just fine. 
Jake has a very sensitive belly always has. It took us some time to realize that. He throws up at least twice a month for various reasons. This morning he ate too early, I think just cause Ozzy was eating, and he ended up throwing up. Try not to worry too much. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Adding good vibes for Mowgli from barney & me.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh bless little mowgli, I remember you posting his pic, he was one of the cutest I'd ever seen! I hope he is ok and he gets better soon without too much discomfort. Sending lots of healing vibes to your gorgeous fur baby xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I agree with all of the above. Hoping for a good news story  get well soon little Mowgli!


----------



## Mowgli (Nov 16, 2013)

*Update on Mowgli: He has recovered and is doing well*

Hi All,

Thank you for your replies. Mowgli had his follow up with the vet yesterday and his rectal prolapse has self corrected! Thank goodness it was mild. The vet said he should probably continue to get pumpkin and some water added to kibble/wet food mix just to be on the safe side, in case his tendency is to get constipated easily and then strain. But he is doing great and is his silly sweet self again.

His incision from the neuter surgery is also healing well.

Thanks again for your support.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Good for Mowgli! I am really glad it allsorted itself out!


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Well done Mowgli for being a trooper, glad it sorted itself out


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Brilliant news, so glad that he is better.
Just interested to know does it have to be pumpkin, or could you use marrow or butternut squash or similar? Are pumpkins really magic?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

So good to hear he is doing well. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Great. Glad to hear he's well again! 

Marzi, any squash works!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

That's great news glad he is better


----------

